# Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich



## TheDuke (12. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

erst mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich heiße Mike und bin noch 39 Lenzen jung (oder alt  ). Komme aus dem schönen Nordhessen bei Kassel und wir haben einen kleinen Gartenteich.

Der Teich ist ein "Fertigteich" (Wanne) mit 1000l Inhalt. Momentan tümmeln sich da ca. 20 kleine Goldfische drin herum. Sie haben sich letztes Jahr vermehrt. Davor waren es nur 6 Stück.
Als Filter ist momentan ein einfacher Baumarkt Durchlauffilter mit Pumpe (80€) im Einsatz aber das Ding ist einfach Murks. Okay das Wasser ist zwar nicht grün aber insgesamt etwas trübe und der Filter reinigt nicht wirklich.
Daher haben wir uns entschlossen ein besseres Set anzuschaffen.
Ich habe auch schon gegoogelt und auch hier geschaut und hatte das UBBINK TEICHFILTER DRUCKFILTER SET 3000 UV ins Auge gefasst. Jetzt lese ich hier aber, dass manche Probleme mit dem Filter haben (Quarzglas undicht).

Von daher wäre es super, wenn ihr mir eine gescheite Alternative nennen könntet. Auch ob Druck- oder Durchlauffilter. Was ist besser  ?
Das Oase Filtoclear 3000 Set sieht z.B. auch top aus aber ich weiß nicht, ob ein 400€ Set für einen 1000l Teich wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen ist .

Ach ja, höchstwahrscheinlich wird der Teich im Laufe der nächsten 3 Monate geändert. Sprich Wanne raus und es wird eine Folie ausgelegt. Dabei soll der Teich auch etwas vergrößert werden. So auf 5000 bis max. 8000l. Denke mal so 3m x 2/2,5m x 1m.
Daher sollte das Set auch schon die zukünftige Landschaft filtern können.

Danke


----------



## axel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

Hallo TheDuke

:willkommen

Hast Du mal Fotos von Deinem Teich für uns ?
Ich würd an Deiner Stelle im Moment noch keinen neuen Filter kaufen .
 Erst wenn der Neue größere Teich fertig ist und Du das Wasservolumen kennst .
 Dann rate ich Dir zu einem Durchlauffilter.
Gute Entscheidung einen größeren Folienteich zu bauen  Bin schon auf die Planung gespannt .
Besorg Dir mal einen Wassertest und behalte die Wasserwerte im Auge bis der größere Teich fertig ist . Wegen der großen Fischzahl.

lg
axel


----------



## TheDuke (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

Hi Axel,

Danke . Ich vermute auch das es das Beste ist erst mal zu warten und mit dem einfachen Filter weiterzuarbeiten und dann wenn der Bau des neuen Teichs ansteht auf einen gescheiten neuen Filter umzurüsten.
Ich habe mal ein bisschen gesucht und folgendes gefunden (bin was Teichbau angeht leider ein absoluter Anfänger):

- Teichfolie Firestone EPDM 1,15 mit Vlies 1000
- Ufermatten
- Filterset
-> Oase Set FiltoMatic 6000 CWS
-> oder Oase BioSmart 14000

Der Preisunterschied ist aber schon gewaltig bei den beiden. Ca. 800€ zu 300€.

Welches Set ist denn für mein Vorhaben zu empfehlen ? Kann auch gerne was anderes als Oase sein. Wenn sollte es aber was gescheites sein was haltbar und leicht zu reinigen ist.


----------



## Raducanu (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

Bin derzeit auch auf der suche für einen 7500l teich.
Biotec 10.1 + uvc 26 + aquamax 6000 ist derzeit meine bevorzugte kombi....

oder filter im selbstbau...

für einen 1000l teich habe ich wenn ich gewechselt habe ein biotec 4 + uvc9 + pumpe abzugeben... der sollte eigentlich gut passen


----------



## TheDuke (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

Danke aber wie bereits geschrieben werde ich meinen derzeitigen Filter erst mal weiter nutzen und dann nach dem Bau auf was größeres umsteigen.

Dein Vorschlag klingt auch gut. Liegt aber nochmals über dem Filtomatic.

Taugen denn die BioSmart Systeme was ? Das 16000'er kostet im Set mit Aquamax Eco 5500 "nur" 500€.
FiltoMatic liegt bei 800€ und dein Vorschlag bei rund 1000€.

Lese gerade das der BioSmart wohl eher nicht so gut geeignet ist.

Und was ist mit dem Biotec ? Da lese ich was von wöchentlicher Reinigung welche ca. 1h dauert !? Ich dachte der ist sehr schnell zu reinigen und wenn auch nur sehr selten.


----------



## Raducanu (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

für mich ist der biosmart 14000 wegen der pumpe zu klein. die schafft 3500l/h, auf 1,2m förderhöhe aber gerade mal noch 1000l/h. die aquamax 5500 (im biosmart 16000) dagegen noch ~3000l/h.
ich bin halt gerade auf der suche nach gebrauchten systemen (biotec 10) auf ebay oder ein biosmart 16000.

ich bin auch noch neuling und habe keinerlei erfahrungen mit sowas.


----------



## TheDuke (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

Ah ... z.B. das Biosmart Set 24000 besteht aus Biotec 10.1 usw. Gut zu wissen. Aber das mit dem Reinigungsaufwand (1h die Woche oder öfters) würde mich schon nerven.
http://www.teichhandel-24.de/product_info.php/info/p667_OASE-BioSmart-SET-24000.html

Noch eine Frage. Benötigt man eigentliche einen Vorfilter ala CompactSieve 2 bei normalen Teichen ohne große Verschmutzung ?

Ich merke schon, dass Ganze ist nicht so einfach .


----------



## Raducanu (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

bzgl. der reinigung warte mal auf die antwort eines experten 
oft sind filterreinigungen kontraproduktiv, da du damit die bakterien entfernst.
mir hat man geraten nur hin und wieder mal die schwämme auszudrücken und den gesammelten schmutz zu entfernen.


----------



## TheDuke (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

Auch wahr.

Ich lese mich parallel gerade in der diy Abteilung durch aber irgendwie raff ich das nicht.

1. Pumpe vom Teich zum Vorfilter (Compact Sieve 2)
2. vom Compact Sieve 2 durch einen UVC Klärer (kein muss)
3. vom UVC Klärer zur Regentonne
4. Regentonne mit __ hel-x 14 gefüllt
-> wird in die Regentonne nur hel-x reingefüllt und sonst nichts ? Keine anderen Filtereinsätze wie Vlies, kleine Kiesel, etc. ?
Sorry aber irgendwie __ blicke ich bei den diy Projekten nicht durch .


----------



## Raducanu (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

da sind wir schon zwei...
ich würde gerne einen filer im selbstbau basteln, aber irgendwie bin ich mir nichtmal sicher was ich da überhaupt machen soll...


----------



## Raducanu (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

http://www.teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-bauanleitung/neue-teichfilter-bauanleitung/index.html
hört sich sehr verständlich an... 

nur die frage der filtermaterialien ist noch fraglich.
ich hab platz für höchstens 2 tonnen. tonne 2 wird __ hel-x, aber was wird tonne 1?


----------



## TheDuke (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Suche Teichfilter Set für kleinen 1000l Teich*

Ich hatte verstanden, dass da ein Siebbogenfilter vor kann/soll. Da würde ich wenn den CompactSieve 2 nehmen.

Aber erst mal deinen Link durchlesen. Danke


----------

